# can we bill iv infiltration



## Kimberly Suarez (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi, 

I have a question and was wondering if anyone could help me out……

Can we bill for IV infiltration…..for example…the pt gets an IV started to administer contrast for CT chest….and the IV pops….and to avoid the contrast to spread….the nurse administers 5ml of hyaluronidase to contain the contrast and they infiltrate the IV…..is that billable?

Thanks
Kim


----------

